# Gassy Hedgehog



## StellaWithaBow (Dec 18, 2009)

Stella has recently switched foods and now has HORRIBLY SMELLY GAS! :? 

I think it may be bothering her a lot because last night she wouldn't run on her wheel and slept for longer than usual.
This morning I also discovered that she had used the opposite corner of her cage instead of her litter box.

She's eating Blue Buffalo Kitten, anyone else have a gassy hedgie?


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

Was it a sudden switch or did you mix it with her previous food for a bit to get her used to it? A warm bath might alleviate some of her tummy trouble.


----------



## StellaWithaBow (Dec 18, 2009)

She wasn't eating her previous food. No hard food at all- the previous owner didn't get the right stuff... 

Now that she's eating I figure I could let her try to get through this gassyness and hope her tummy gets used to the food. She really likes the food, and I was just happy to have her eating!

I'll try a warm bath, maybe that'll get her feeling a little more active.

It was pretty funny, cause I just picked her up and the next thing I know there is this awful stench, I knew EXACTLY where it came from. She and I were the only ones in the room...

Stop trying to blame it on me Stella.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

You should pick up a can of unseasoned pumpkin as well. It'll help with the upset stomach. 

Also, there is no way she'd finish the can before it goes back, so I just scoop about a teaspoon full into ice cube trays and freeze. Then I'll just heat up when I need it.


----------



## StellaWithaBow (Dec 18, 2009)

I'm beginning to worry  
She's lethargic, she won't move that much, and just lays down on her belly. 

Her poop is still normal, but she's acting a little funny, plus I found a loose quill.
I'm panicking!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Did she get lethargic more so after the bath? I ask because maybe she got a chill from it, was she fully dry before going back into her cage. If this could be it I'd make sure that her cage is at the right temp and see if holding her to warm her up helps get her more active. I'm not sure if this is it but its something that I thought of when I read it so I wanted to say just in case. Hope she gets to feeling better


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

StellaWithaBow said:


> She wasn't eating her previous food. No hard food at all- the previous owner didn't get the right stuff...


What was the previous owner giving her? Even if it was soft food, it might be worthwhile to try mixing some into her new food to help the transition.

Also, what's the expiration date on the new food? If it's expired, that could be a reason for the problems.



Immortalia said:


> You should pick up a can of unseasoned pumpkin as well. It'll help with the upset stomach.


I'd recommend this too


----------



## StellaWithaBow (Dec 18, 2009)

The previous owner had her on Zoo Hegdie food, she never touched it, the only food she ate was this dollar store brand cat food which was way high in fat and had a bad smell.
I always like to think that if I wouldn't eat it my pets shouldn't.
I skipped the bath because she was laying down in it. I cuddled her for a while... She was dry when I put her back.

Good news this morning was that she was active last night after about 2... she was running and made lots of poopies. Still in the wrong corner of the cage, but all the same, she looked less bloated and was not laying funny anymore.

I checked the food exp date and it's fine.

Maybe she is just having a rough time adjusting to the new food. I will mix some of the old with the new, but I really feel bad feeding her such low quality food.


----------



## HedgeMom (Nov 7, 2008)

Pumpkin is high in fiber and can actually make gas worse in a GI upset. It's more for constipation and diarrhea. 

You want to add acidophilus to her diet, which is a beneficial bacteria that aids digestion. Also, you want to give her simethicone several times a day to help break up stomach gas. It doesn't work in the intestines but will stop gas in the stomach from passing to the intestine. 

High potency acidophilus can be bought at any pharmacy or store with a health food/vitamin aisle. Just open a capsule and put a pinch on a treat or on the food she's eating. I would NOT add the poor quality food back at this point. It's going to just cause more havoc to her system. 

Simethicone is available in the baby section as Mylicon drops. It is also available in the area where they sell Pepto Bismol for adults as Gas-X. If using the infant drops, give the infant dose. It cannot be overdosed. I would give it to her at least twice a day, morning and evening after she eats and if you notice her eating during the day, give her another dose. 

HTH


----------



## StellaWithaBow (Dec 18, 2009)

I will definitely try that, and keep watch over her till she's completely used to her new food. I just realized I'm out of the old wet food anyhow.

So the infant dose is safe... I hope it comes tasteless- Stella won't try anything that smells even slightly unlike a meat or mealie.  Maybe I can just put some on a few kibbles and let them get mushy then give that to her.


----------

